# [SOLVED] Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers



## TebV1 (Aug 6, 2013)

First of all, please try to answer things in simple terms as I'm not that great when it comes to hardware.
Now, I just recently bought the following PCIe-USB 3.0 card off ebay:
PCI E Express Card TO USB 3 0 4 Ports HUB Adapter NEW | eBay

and installed it according to instruction shown on this video:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/eyxK7-3R7Us?feature=player

It all went in without any major hassle so I turned on my computer and inserted the small disc which contains the drivers for it. I did the set up and everything and still it didn't work.
I went to device manager and found what I believe to be the card I installed, it shows up like this:








I proceeded to manually browse my computer and direct it to where the disc installed the drivers, it couldn't find the correct drivers in the folder I directed it to.

I then went and found the required Renesas USB 3.0 drivers online, downloaded and repeated the device manager steps once again, still the same result.

I've used multiple automatic driver scanner/installer programs and still nothing seems to work.
Here are my current PC specs:








Any help appreciated!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*

Letting the hardware browse the CD to install the driver will not work. Go to Computer open the CD rom drive and Browse the CD that comes with the card, you will find a *Setup.exe* file in the CD, double click that to install the driver.


----------



## TebV1 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*



spunk.funk said:


> Letting the hardware browse the CD to install the driver will not work. Go to Computer open the CD rom drive and Browse the CD that comes with the card, you will find a *Setup.exe* file in the CD, double click that to install the driver.


I have done that but it still thinks that the drivers which the Setup.exe installs into my program files aren't the correct drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*

Go to Device Manager, right click the Yellow flag for the device and choose *Update Driver*. Choose *Browse My Computer,* choose *Let me pick from a list.* 
Does it show a device driver for this device? If so, select it. If not, select *Have Disk*, browse it to the CD if there is an *.inf* file choose that to install. 
If this doesn't work then contact the company, and see what they say.


----------



## TebV1 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to Device Manager, right click the Yellow flag for the device and choose *Update Driver*. Choose *Browse My Computer,* choose *Let me pick from a list.*
> Does it show a device driver for this device? If so, select it. If not, select *Have Disk*, browse it to the CD if there is an *.inf* file choose that to install.
> If this doesn't work then contact the company, and see what they say.


I tried the first option but ran into an error which went something along the lines of "Device cannot start" (Error Code 10)

I tried the Have Disc option and it actually said it succeeded! But then it tried to install "xHCI Root Hub 0"

The top one is the USB Host Controller, the bottom is what I mentioned above.









EDIT:

There were two .inf files, one for the controller and one for the xHCI Root Hub. I got the root hub to successfully install using the 'have disc' method as well, but now it needs drivers for the following:


----------



## TebV1 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*

Success! It worked without having to install the "USB2.0 Hub" drivers!
I plugged my USB 3.0 Hard drive into the newly installed ports and files are transferring lightning fast!

Thank you so so much, you're an absolute lifesaver, is there a way to credit/thank you for this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Need Help Installing PCIe USB 3.0 Card Drivers*

You are welcome! If you see any of the Mods in Red, you can mention that I helped you.
Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

